# How many of you think you can do this?



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

This is one of my training partners showing her ridiculously strong levels of grit and determination.

Lee (on the sled) bet her a weeks membership followed up with myself bellowing "She can't do it"


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Yeah I could do it. Hard work though obviously, bet she was knackered after that

Edit: didnt realise what section this was in :lol:


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

I have no idea if I could have never tried any thing like that, but she did good. what weight is on it?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Wow she's a lady and a half!

I definitely couldn't have done it. I doubt I'd be able to move it at all to be honest.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Yeah I could do it. Hard work though obviously, bet she was knackered after that





kingdale said:


> I have no idea if I could have never tried any thing like that, but she did good. what weight is on it?


You two do realize this is in the womens section don't you? Ha ha

That is just over 200kgs, more than three times her weight, and that sled is a bitch on that floor - the strongmen use about 300-350 for drags and pulls.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> You two do realize this is in the womens section don't you? Ha ha
> 
> That is just over 200kgs, more than three times her weight, and that sled is a bitch on that floor - the strongmen use about 300-350 for drags and pulls.


Nope I was browsing the newest posts and ended up in here by accident, honest.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

I liked the way she basically deadlifted it the whole way.

Dat ass.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

.... Wot a girl!!!! I'd have a go


----------



## emjsinful87 (May 28, 2013)

I'd give it a damn good go (this would be where years as a farm hand/horse rider and trainer would come in handy!!!)


----------

